# Pet Lovers



## NannyMercy4 (Jun 23, 2010)

To All of you SJ's who own pets and love them....post a funny story of them going crazy or of a time when you could just sit and take a nap with them. :happy:

I have a cocker spaniel named Eve and she is crazy. If you yell someone's name, pretending to call a person through the front door who is not actually there, you will fake her out. She will think someone is coming through the front door and will start barking....:crazy: She of course is almost completely blind, but yet she can always seem to find the one spot in the room where there is dirt/trash on the floor! Argh....oh well the pains of having a dog.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Ever read My Life in Dog Years, by Gary Paulsen? It's a great book and worth the time.

We've had quite a few pets over the years. Cats galore, several rabbits, a parakeet, several hamsters, chickens, a whole school of fish, a tarantula, several snakes, a box turtle, and several dogs.

One of the first dogs was a basset hound named Droopy. (The ears and face...get it?) He was a lovable mutt and was always good for a laugh. I remember that we had a dog house specially made for him (long and low slung). He used it faithfully at all times...except when it rained. Then he would jump up on top of the dog house, standing in the pouring rain, and bark incessantly. Several times I went outside in the pouring rain and shoved him into his dog house only to have him jump right back out and onto the top of the dog house and start barking again.:laughing:


----------

